# Hot Water Heater Working Ok Now



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I checked out the Hot water heater today after it would only get Luke warm on electric heat. I put a amp probe on the element lines and was drawing 10.5 amps and after a hour it was up to 135 degrees. So not sure what happened while camping, it was just warm then but now you can't hold your hand under it without adding some cold water too.

Guess I will have to try it out again next time, we don't get to camp with electricity very often.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

did you see austinpowers post below? I wonder if you have an intermitent connection to the board?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Scrib said:


> did you see austinpowers post below? I wonder if you have an intermitent connection to the board?


Well the gas side works OK it is just when i was using electricity only that I had the problem. This was the first time I used electric all my other trips I was dry camping or even when connected to shore power I still used gas.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Must be something in the water lately, mine wouldn't work on gas last weekend - that's where I figured-out the mixing tube thing.


----------



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

Check the wires on the connector to the control board especially the top connector. Even though the light on the switch inside the trailer is lit, that doesn't mean the water heater is turned on, either gas or electric. If there is a lose wire on that top connector, you won't be getting the 12 volts needed to the control board. Just gently tug on each wire. If it pulls out of the connector like mine did, then remove the connector and re-insert the wire and make sure it is locked in.

BTW, since I found my loose wire on saturday, my water heater fires up on the first try. I never really thought about it before but sometimes it would have to re-try twice before it would lite.

Rod


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Well I checked out the Hot water heater today after it would only get Luke warm on electric heat. I put a amp probe on the element lines and was drawing 10.5 amps and after a hour it was up to 135 degrees. So not sure what happened while camping, it was just warm then but now you can't hold your hand under it without adding some cold water too.
> 
> Guess I will have to try it out again next time, we don't get to camp with electricity very often.


I'd give all the wires a good inspection. Seems like you have a loose wire and it is now making a good enough connection.


----------

